# GT #74: Denver Nuggets (45-28) @ Phoenix Suns (49-24) - 3/31



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Denver Nuggets (45-28) vs Phoenix Suns (49-24) 
* 

*When: Monday, 10EST/8MT/7PST
TV: NBATV, Local or by Illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Nuggets Projected Starters:* 







































* Anthony Carter [SG] Allen Iverson [SF] Carmelo Anthony [PF] Kenyon Martin [C] Marcus Camby * 




**STATS TOMORROW**










*Suns have been placed on...OH S***... *​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This'll be game 2 with 7 players. What a great way to prepare for the playoffs. I almost don't care who wins this one. I just want to see if D'Antoni is as stupid as I think he is. I really hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Didn't we have him posted here a while as slamming at people complaining about his bench use?

He was saying things along the line of the bench does not deserve to be playing when he has his starters or something. I wouldn't be surprised to see our bench stink it up when they play next. I mean, coach doesn't believe enough in you, so how can you be expected to make a meaningful contribution? Bah! 

Denver is surging, and they are now in 8th spot knocking our Golden State for the time being. If you want to win, you play defense hard, and you play it from Q1 12:00 remaining. Or, we can just save most of our energy and effort for our offense and come up 120-116.

I mean, you get a W both ways generally, but showing determination and resilience on Defense continues to become the most important factor in close games and getting to the ultimate level.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

From here on out, we ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY WITHOUT A DOUBT need to win every game


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> Didn't we have him posted here a while as slamming at people complaining about his bench use?
> 
> He was saying things along the line of the bench does not deserve to be playing when he has his starters or something. I wouldn't be surprised to see our bench stink it up when they play next. I mean, coach doesn't believe enough in you, so how can you be expected to make a meaningful contribution? Bah!
> 
> ...


If we rely on our offense that means we rely on Bell and Barbosa to hit shots this game. I'm more comfortable relying on our defense right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is a big game, good thing it's at home.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> This is a big game, good thing it's at home.


good thing that this isn't a back to back against the same team where we play them at home and then away the next night.... Oh wait.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] This team is just an enigma right now >_>


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

These back to back games against Denver are so playoffs... we must win them both! Seriously!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn carmelo is going to go off..nobody is gonna guard him tomorrow and i expect big numbers from him.
Hope we can pull out the win though, give the ****ing ball to amare and get the **** out the way!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

This will be a huge back to back for both teams.

Personally, I hope my Nuggs can pull them both off, but if we split, I'll be fine. If we lose both to you guys....well, at least we ahve the tie breaker between both Dallas and Golden State.

Either way, I'm expecting two HUGE games on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would not be opposed to you guys losing these next two games. But good luck.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No Hill again. He might be back Friday they said.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice pass Shaq, just the wrong guy on the wrong team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Suns have a battle on their hands with these Nuggets on the home and home games. Especially with Denver trying to maintain a playoff spot. But these days I guess that could be said about all the teams in the West.

Shaq looks good early in the game tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ lol yeah, that was funny. He dribbled it down court himself.



Suns up 18-16 with 6:07 left in the 1st.

Shaq has 8 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw with another dumb play. 

29-25 Nuggets up with 2:42 left in the 1st. Nuggets are shooting over 60%. I hate when the feed is slower than the yahoo box score.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns can't hit anything.

edit: Suns down 39-25 at the end of 1.

They better wake the **** up.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Amare with a technical?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, seriously, what the ****? Nene is the one who knocked him down, and they both get one?


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Defense is bad by the suns but thats usual. Denver doesn't play defense well either but the biggest reason we are down this much is that Denver is making shots and we aren't. There's really nothing you can do about that. Dantoni should of called a timeout when we started to get down by double digits.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nene is a beast. Nene vs. Amare should be a fun match up all night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns down 50-33 with 8:14 left in the half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nene is ****in back! That **** is killing me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I turned off the TV already. I usually enjoy watching the Suns play, but just one team playing isn't much fun to watch. 

The sad part about the Suns team, is their one good coach away from being a championship caliber team. They have a possibility of winning a title, because of their talent. THEY WOULD win a title if they had someone who could direct them better. D'Antoni is, and always will be an idiot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Some really ticky tack fouls being called on Shaq.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

K-Mart and Nene taking it to Amare.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Yeah, I turned off the TV already. I usually enjoy watching the Suns play, but just one team playing isn't much fun to watch.
> 
> The sad part about the Suns team, is their one good coach away from being a championship caliber team. They have a possibility of winning a title, because of their talent. THEY WOULD win a title if they had someone who could direct them better. D'Antoni is, and always will be an idiot.


****, I'm still scared. This exact same thing happened last year, and the suns came back from 18 down to win by 23.

btw, as a fan of a george karl-coached team, I'd like to respectfully request that you quit *****ing about your coach.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

well denver has a lot of motivation trying to make the playoffs and the suns are flat. denver came out like they wanted to play and are lights out shooting. suns need to find the motivation to win and they are not finding it tonight. this game went off and im going to the gym.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All nuggets early.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

ANSWER THIS PLEASE:
IS GRANT HILL COMING BACK ANY TIME SOON? or is the sun saving him for playoffs


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Ugly. Nash is trying hard it seems, but Barbosa, Bell and Diaw are off their game. How bout bringing in Skinner and Strawberry and see what kind of an impact they can have with their defense


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bircan said:


> Ugly. Nash is trying hard it seems, but Barbosa, Bell and Diaw are off their game. How bout bringing in *Skinner and Strawberry *and see what kind of an impact they can have with their defense



They should have had a role regardless. D'Antoni is the only one who thinks we can get by with 7 players


And to who asked, Hill is supposed to be back Friday.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

bircan said:


> Ugly. Nash is trying hard it seems, but Barbosa, Bell and Diaw are off their game. *How bout bringing in Skinner and Strawberry and see what kind of an impact they can have with their defense*


You beat me to it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree about D'Antoni. How many times does Carmelo Anthony have to get double digit offensive rebounding numbers before you take Bell off of him? Good lord. Compounding that issue is the fact that our bench "role players" are essentially the exact opposite of what you want surrounding your stars. Wildly inconsistent, no toughness whatsoever, and most importantly horrible, horrible, horrible defense. For being two of the more talented guys in the league, my prevailing thoughts about Leandro "I can't run an offense or create my own but I'm so fast that I get a lot of layups and some open threes so I must be good" Barbosa and Boris "Croissant" Diaw since the Shaq trade have been "I wish we had someone else." 

We have the right core pieces with our starting line-up (with Hill healthy that is). If only we could trade benches with Utah or LAL.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Come on Suns!!


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Nash didn't have to hit the floor on that hit :rofl2:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Ahh, I believe that was definitely a major FU3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

dang, after cutting it down to 11, Denver draws a few fouls on us and steady the ship. Shaq Amare 3 fouls each. Make that 4 fouls on Shaq. Uh-oh. Does this mean diaw time or skinner time?


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

I was just about to rip Diaw for passing too much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They need to feed Amare more.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I hope JR Smith buys this officiating crew some nice designer suits after tonight. Dude is carrying the ball on all of his crossovers, completely out of control and just charging over everyone and throwing the ball up and getting calls. Not to mention making the shot.. ugh.

If we win this game after everything that's gone wrong my faith in this team is going to go up dramatically.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns with a 35-22 qrter, and after 3, Nuggets lead 92-86.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow huge quarter by the Suns. The 4th quarter should be a dog fight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty good, considering it's 8 against 5 out there. Some shotty calls, are making me really irritated. Denver gets all the benefit of the doubt, and Suns are getting all of the "Please, fans don't hurt us, we're calling it fair. See? I just blew the whistle."


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This qrter has started off ****ty. T FT and then 3 sec violation.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash!


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

It's raining 3s!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Suns are raining down 3's..Pretty amazing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And Barbosa tried it one too many times there. Especially that early shot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wish the NBA would give out schedules of where certains refs are playing. That way I could pre-order my tickets to go see them........Way to steal the ****ing show Joey Crawford. You stupid *****, you shouldn't even be near an NBA area after what you did to Tim Duncan last year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash behind the back to Amare, and one, but missed another FT


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Nash for MVP!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** You 3!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Holy ****, what a ****ing ball game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW this game is so intense. I can't wait for the playoffs!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 112-109 with 5:30 left in the game. Official TO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game for sure. I knew the Suns would make a run, but I didn't think they'd come all the way back and win.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This is a freaking clinic!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's just doing whatever he wants now. 

Suns up 120-111 with 3:41 to play.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The turning point in the game was actually not when Nash got hit in the face, it was when Mike D FINALLY took Raja Bell off Carmelo, after him making us his ***** for 3 straight halves. Boris not only played good D on him, but Melo stopped murdering us on the offensive rebounds because Bell is not only undersized but a very bad rebounder - horrible combo when you're going up against Melo.

Edit: And oh yeah, Amare is just flat out a MONSTER. If we'd had Shaq all season, you're talking about a 3 way race for MVP between Paul, Kobe and Amare. And if the Suns were first in the conference I'd say he deserves it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A lineup worked pretty good, Nash, Bell, Diaw, Amare, and Shaq. 

Maybe use that to start tomorrow?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 132, Nuggets 117*



Amare 41 pts (12-22), 14 rebs, 2 stls

Nash 36 pts (11-18), 8 assists


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy crap. Can the reffing be more biased against the Suns?!? Luckily it woke them up and they MURDERED the Nuggs. Let's see how this translates to tomorrow night!


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Man I went to the gym to forget about this game and turned on AM radio to hear us only down by 3. I had them turn the game on at the gym and marveled at our comeback. Big second half lifted it for us, what a good win.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

suns offense was absolutely jelling in the second half... way to take over steve


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All I gotta say is 81 freaking points in the second half!!!!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

What a game! I see probably less than a third of the Suns games in the regular season because I only see what's nationally televised but wow I am so glad that that game was one of them. I've been telling all my friends that I truly believe that Amare is now the most dominant bigman in the NBA and with nights like this, it's hard to argue against that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow...what a comeback..we play like how we did the second half nobody will beat us..
amare is just a damn beast, what did i tell everybody? give the guy the ball and move the **** out the way!

And how the hell are we only going play 7 players deep? Are you kidding me....guys are probably gonna be so burnt out tomorrow it will result in a loss.
Coach D'antoni you ****ing ****, thats just ridiculous. There isn't a team in the nba that comes close to playing the stupid rotations we do.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Probably expect a 90-110 point effort tomorrow after this bruising then. Better get the defense working early on, that way we can ease the pressure on our shooting. Crazy game


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

What a comeback, I remember watching at the boxscore at halftime to realize that the Suns shot 32% from the field while the Nuggets were shooting 60%, that in itself gave me hopes, I mean its not possible for the suns to shoot crappy 32% all game... that was because Diaw, Bell, and Barbosa had a horrible first half, LB actually had a horrible game, he concerns me playing under pressure....

And yes, Dantoni is stupid, he needs to play Skinner and Strawberry, because in the playoffs, Nash and Shaq wont have that much resting time, it will be game after game till the end...


----------

